# Burton AKs



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

i ripped the shit out of my gloves i was lokin at those burton ak mittins anybody know if there any good


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the burton ak yeti's and they are pretty good, durable and keep my hands warm n dry. Pretty steep price tag on ak stuff though, I waited till the yeti's were 70% off at Sierra


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

AK stuff is expensive because I believe it is gore-tex. Can't go wrong with gore-tex gloves.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a pair of swany gloves (exchange II) and they are warm and bomb proof. Have held up really well and are quite waterproof.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have the Marmot Randonnee mitts with primaloft (similar to Burton Oven Mitts) and you can't find a warmer mitten/glove.


----------

